# Two ways to wear American Apparel Circle Scarf



## cetati (Feb 6, 2010)

I recently fell in love with this scarf and I have already featured it twice on my blog and thought I'd post some of the pictures here! 







http://i895.photobucket.com/albums/a...i/IMG_3470.jpg

Way#1: as a mini dress belted! 
Way#2: as a hooded scarf 

I love this thing. Everyone should have one.


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 8, 2010)

OH EM GEE!! So cute! I really do adore both looks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh man, that is totally cute. Really <3 the first way. Do you have any info that shows a more detailed guide on how to exactly tie an AA circle scarf?


----------



## cetati (Feb 13, 2010)

The American Apparel website has a handy list of videos on their Circle Scarf page that teach you how to do it.


----------

